

Algorithms aren't responsible for the cruelties of bureaucracy - augustocallejas
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/future_tense/2015/05/algorithms_aren_t_responsible_for_the_cruelties_of_bureaucracy.html

======
wutbrodo
I didn't even realize that there were people complaining about the automation
of bureacracy. Anyone who's dealt with excessively bureaucratic systems
understands that, practically by definition, agency is removed from the
employees you deal with so that their incentives are to follow instructions to
the letter. The only difference between actually using machines instead of
forcing employees to act like machines is that computers are faster and in
general less error-prone.

~~~
chc
Not necessarily. A lot of the problem with bureaucracy is just finding someone
who can help you. If I call in and talk to a person, they can often say, "Oh,
you want these guys. I'll refer you over there." On the other hand, if I'm
dealing with a computer, I usually have to spelunk through this labyrinth
where no direction clearly leads to what I want.

~~~
Strilanc
Hm. Too bad there's not a stack exchange for dealing with individual
government bureaucracies.

